# Recut Movie trailers



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

CLASSIC!! I love the part with the kid getting sucked up the chimney. That trailer made it look like something out of poltergeist!


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol saw this a while ago even made my dad laugh


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I love this trailer! I found it last year and nearly peed my pants.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

freakin hilarious


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastically amazing how different music can change something so much.


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

Love the Mary Poppins trailer. Here's another, only in reverse fashion for _The Shining_:

YouTube - The Shining spoof


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the Mary Poppins one and the Shining one is fabulous too! 

Great for a giggle


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

This is one of my favorites, though it isn't really horror. Be warned, the audio levels jump between scenes.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Heh, I like this Sleepless in Seattle one:


----------

